# Netgear DG834GT port forwarding issues with newer firmware



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

I have the above router, and my TiVo is plugged into a Netgear WGPS606 "print server" (which I'm just using as a wireless extender). All the IPs etc map correctly - but if I try to upgrade the router to any firmware above 1.02.13 (eg 14, 16, 19), the port forwarding doesn't work. I have the a custom service defined for TiVo as port 8080, and I forward any external traffic to the TiVo IP - but it doesn't seem to work.

Reverting to 1.02.13 seems to fix it (although now I can't see the wireless settings on the router, but that's a different issue).

I know this is more a netgear issue than TiVo, but has anyone come across this problem? I've googled with no luck...


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

I've got the Sky DG834GT router with V1.03.87 of the firmware (I think it's the latest) and it seems to work just fine. I did have a issue with the router rebooting all the time, which turned out to be the power supply was faulty. With this firmware I find the thing is finally reliable.

Give it a try with V1.03.87 and if your still having trouble report back.

Rupert


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks Rupert - can you point me at that firmware though? The latest on the netgear site seems to be 1.02.19... is it a Sky firmware? I'm on BT Broadband if that helps...


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

That is a very good point. I'm using Sky as my ISP, and they have created custom Firmware, which explains the differences.

On the thought of why the forwarding isn't working, does it say anything in the log on the router? I seem to remember trying to limit to a certain IP range always seemed to fail, but it does say so in the logs.

http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/tech...7-community-updates-dg834gt-6.html#post142601 I got my update from here, you will need to join the forum before you can download things. There are lots of experenced hackers of these routers, and the update does seem to make it much more stable. How ever please do check your router is the same hardware version as the Sky ones!


----------

